# Why I favour Amir Khan over Devon Alexander



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

My thoughts:



Bogotazo said:


> Khan would paw the jab and spear his own before jumping in and landing his combinations and stepping out. Just look at how Khan blitzed Judah and how Bradley feinted and bum-rushed Alexander continuously.





Bogotazo said:


> I don't think Alexander is able to adjust well if he's constantly having to defend.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...





Bogotazo said:


> Alexander is very dependent on his ability to maintain distance to get off behind his measuring right jab. Here, Khan makes Judah pay for letting his lead right hand go in a number of ways.
> 
> Early on, he was constantly hooking over Judah's right jab & hook, and circling towards his right to maximize his range and land his jab on the inside. He was backing Judah up over and over with right-left-right, left-right-left combinations, and once he closed the distance, threw great uppercuts and body shots.
> 
> ...





Bogotazo said:


> He's definitely better than he was, but he's also fighting opponents who allow him to move as he pleases. Maidana, Bailey, Purdy, all allowed him to control the pace and range.


Wouldn't be surprised by an Alexander victory, but I favor Khan to win a competitive decision.

Discuss!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I tried embedding in the same way other videos on the site have been embedded. Are they just not visible in quotes?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Wouldnt surprise me if Khan was with Roach but this new style hes trying to adopt just negates his best assets imo. If they just let Khan be Khan and utilise his speed I could see him outpointing Devon


----------



## Smoak N. (Jun 4, 2013)

I think the only thing that is certain in this fight is that Khan will win the first two rounds.

But that's when he always blows his load and after that, Devon's underrated toughness will see him landing a lot of punches. I don't think Khan's fighting style will make Devon shell up or be hesitant in any way. 

I am of the opinion that Alexander would stop Khan somewhere in the second half of the fight.

Your observation about Alexanders' struggles against Bradley who rushed him like an amateur bull and had great success doing so is a worthwhile one. I just don't see Alexander letting that happen with Khan. Way too easy of a target. In addition, I believe that Alexander has stayed the course or perhaps gotten better over the past year+ whereas Khan has clearly diminished, and who knows how much more he will with a move up in weight.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Good thread, Bogo. Nice to see you here. But I gotsta agree with Nonito...



Smoak said:


> I think the only thing that is certain in this fight is that Khan will win the first two rounds.
> 
> But that's when he always blows his load and after that, Devon's underrated toughness will see him landing a lot of punches. I don't think Khan's fighting style will make Devon shell up or be hesitant in any way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Smoak said:


> I think the only thing that is certain in this fight is that Khan will win the first two rounds.
> 
> But that's when he always blows his load and after that, Devon's underrated toughness will see him landing a lot of punches. I don't think Khan's fighting style will make Devon shell up or be hesitant in any way.
> 
> ...


Agree with this.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

:clap: Great analysis @Bogotazo. I'm glad you came over.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

This would be a close fight for me, i'll wait till later to make a prediction


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

Always read your breakdowns on fights. Glad your here, 


I dont think Alexander has the movement to get away from Khan to be honest. He is too quick. Whenever Alexander gets in close Khan will throw a 1-2 then move cautiously out as quickly as he can. Long night for Devon imo.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

I just get the sense with khan fights nowadays that analsing the styles etc is a waste of time

He looked like a worn down, borderline ruined fighter against Diaz. And to me, I can't pick him over a decent world level operator like Devon. 

Khan will look good early but then get walked onto something, maybe the uppercut that almost decapitated Urango, and then it's obviously goodnight Khan


----------



## Tarman (Jun 16, 2012)

Khan and Alexander seem to have a few of the same weaknesses, both prefer volume over accuracy and power and neither of them seem to have much ring IQ, especially Khan. Alexander is definately the more rounded and skilled though and probably punches hard enough to hurt Khan and take him out. It'll be interesting to see if he can adjust to Khan's speed and jab.

Khan will probably look good for the first 4 rds or so like usual then slow down and Devon will begin to walk him down over the 2nd half of the fight and try to bully him. He should be the much stronger, tougher fighter in there. Khan might have to really tough it out late on like he did vs Maidana and Peterson. Alexander MD or late KO for me. Should be closeish if it goes to points.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Khan really doesn't operate in the same mold that he used to. Using the Judah fight as a measuring stick seems a bit worthless at the moment despite Zab and Devon having certain similarities. Amir is a broken fighter from what I've seen of him, and I don't think he'll be able to outpoint Alexander over the long haul. It's an interesting match-up, though. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Interesting fight and a bit of a crossroads for both boxers.

If Khan can stick to a gameplan, keep on his feet and shoot bursts from range I think he could beat him but Alexander is tough and he'll stick the distance so Khan has to be disciplined and I'm not sure if he can. I also think Khan's chin is shot (I know, I know), he seems to get badly stunned from near every clean shot that lands on him these days, not just the bombs that Prescott and Maidana etc landed but just your usual clean landing shot and although Devon isn't a big puncher I think if he lands he could have Khan in big trouble.

On the otherhand Devon seems to only punch from a stationary point. He stops dead and throws flurries and needs to rest himself so if Khan can get on his bike he should be able to stay clear from getting hit fairly easily.

i'm edging towards Alexander but I can see it going either way. The winner is getting destroyed either way though, good job they are getting a mega payday for it.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

I think khan with his old ambush and get out style would've given dayvon trouble but this new 'smart' shit he's trying to play he's gonna get knocked out.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I tried embedding in the same way other videos on the site have been embedded. Are they just not visible in quotes?


You just need to put the link in video tags here. Like so:

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awK0NrgHUbk[/*video]

Obviously with the *


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Not a chance under virgil imo


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

I just can't get the Urango uppercut out of my head and think Khan's bambi legs will reappear as soon as Alexander lands anything substantial.

Alexander isn't a big puncher but will be able to hurt Khan and he is skilled and smart enough to finish it off once he has him in trouble.

Alexander TKO 9


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I hope he doesn't focus on his little power. Devon's got an exceptionally solid chin. Alexander's pretty fast and may just match Khan on speed so focusing on that will be essential. If Khan is beaten to the punch then that won't look too good for him because he's not quick to go back into a defensive mode whereas Alexander is a lot more inclined to do that when shit is coming his way. It'll be interesting to see how they both cope with each others speed. 

A 50/50 fight for sure.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes all that stuff can happen, but it only takes one of Alexander's right uppercuts or right hooks to have Khan on chicken legs
Alexander is an accurate puncher he will sit down on the punches because he knows he wont outspeed Khan
Alexander stops him


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Smoak said:


> I think the only thing that is certain in this fight is that Khan will win the first two rounds.
> 
> But that's when he always blows his load and after that, Devon's underrated toughness will see him landing a lot of punches. I don't think Khan's fighting style will make Devon shell up or be hesitant in any way.
> 
> ...


Khan isn't easy enough a target that Alexander compensates for his inaccuracy IMO. Alexander is hesitant when feinted and confronted with speed or pressure. Khan is most likely the one who is going to establish his jab, and without Alexander's right, I don't see him buckling down and just winging at Khan's face with lead lefts. He is right hand dominant after all. Any one punch could hurt Khan, but the same thing could be said for Judah, who is blitzing fast and has great power, but that punch never came.

I'd also like to point out that I think it's jumping the gun to say Khan is damaged goods. He looked very good against Molina, better than the Garcia and Diaz fights, still flawed, the Diaz fight looks like a bad night to me. Virgil was asking for more offense, he's not trying to change his style, just tweak it.



Tarman said:


> Khan and Alexander seem to have a few of the same weaknesses, both prefer volume over accuracy and power and neither of them seem to have much ring IQ, especially Khan. Alexander is definately the more rounded and skilled though and probably punches hard enough to hurt Khan and take him out. It'll be interesting to see if he can adjust to Khan's speed and jab.
> 
> Khan will probably look good for the first 4 rds or so like usual then slow down and *Devon will begin to walk him down over the 2nd half of the fight and try to bully him*. He should be the much stronger, tougher fighter in there. Khan might have to really tough it out late on like he did vs Maidana and Peterson. Alexander MD or late KO for me. Should be closeish if it goes to points.


I don' think I've ever seen Alexander really do that to a fighter his size. Brook, Maidana, Bradley, Kotelnik, Mathysse, he didn't bully or walk down any of them. And given that even at his worst, Khan can circle well I don't see Alexander pulling a Peterson on him.



PBFred said:


> I just can't get the Urango uppercut out of my head and think Khan's bambi legs will reappear as soon as Alexander lands anything substantial.
> 
> Alexander isn't a big puncher but will be able to hurt Khan and he is skilled and smart enough to finish it off once he has him in trouble.
> 
> Alexander TKO 9





ACS said:


> Yes all that stuff can happen, but it only takes one of Alexander's right uppercuts or right hooks to have Khan on chicken legs
> Alexander is an accurate puncher he will sit down on the punches because he knows he wont outspeed Khan
> Alexander stops him


Well you could have said the same thing about Judah. Like I said, when rushed, Alexander's confidence and commitment to sitting down on his punches isn't there. I specifically mentioned Urango when contrasting Khan to fighters who allow Alexander the range and pace to operate as he likes. Khan won't be plodding forward while Alexander prepares to shoot that right uppercut at his own leisure.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Well you could have said the same thing about Judah. Like I said, when rushed, Alexander's confidence and commitment to sitting down on his punches isn't there. I specifically mentioned Urango when contrasting Khan to fighters who allow Alexander the range and pace to operate as he likes. Khan won't be plodding forward while Alexander prepares to shoot that right uppercut at his own leisure.


be 
Alexander and the Judah of now are in different leagues, Khan wont be plodding forward but he will leave himself open like he did in the Molina fight in the first 3 and got caught with a big left hook and he did it in the Diaz fight, the guy leaves himself open to get hit clean in every fight
You can say everything he does good etc but his chin and his bad defense is always gonna let him down


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I have to pick Alexander.

Khan's offensive nature and lack of defensive craft means he will get hit, and it's as simple as that mate. Alexander will pivot to his right and throw a lead hook, catching Amir on the temple as Khan steps into range with his jab. (When Amir decides to throw his jab with power, he steps forward, but over extends his front leg.)

His punch resistance has actually declined IMO.

Am I the only man who sees this fight as being an audition for a Mayweather fight should he beat Alvarez?


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> I have to pick Alexander.
> 
> Khan's offensive nature and lack of defensive craft means he will get hit, and it's as simple as that mate. Alexander will pivot to his right and throw a lead hook, catching Amir on the temple.
> 
> ...


I just don't see there being any public demand for that fight even if he brutally stops Khan. Boxing fans have taken a step away from Alexander after the Bradley debacle and I don't see that changing even with a big win over Khan. Garcia-Matty winner would be much more attractive to FMJ from a financial perspective. I do think everyone around Floyd is praying that Khan somehow pulls it off to set up that fight for Floyd next May.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

PBFred said:


> I just don't see there being any public demand for that fight even if he brutally stops Khan. Boxing fans have taken a step away from Alexander after the Bradley debacle and I don't see that changing even with a big win over Khan. Garcia-Matty winner would be much more attractive to FMJ from a financial perspective. I do think everyone around Floyd is praying that Khan somehow pulls it off to set up that fight for Floyd next May.


Lets hope Mathysse beats Garcia. As much as i like Danny him and his father are terrified of floyd, have you seen interviews with them where floyd is mentioned? these guys don't want any of it.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Relentless said:


> Lets hope Mathysse beats Garcia. As much as i like Danny him and his father are terrified of floyd, have you seen interviews with them where floyd is mentioned? these guys don't want any of it.


In the same breath, Mathysse has been very open about not wanting to move away from 140lbs anytime soon, as the Maidana fight has naturally been mooted.

On the other hand, an offer between 4-8 million can do alot to change a mans mind.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Relentless said:


> Lets hope Mathysse beats Garcia. As much as i like Danny him and his father are terrified of floyd, have you seen interviews with them where floyd is mentioned? these guys don't want any of it.


Agreed, Garcia wants in on the Floyd-Broner man love and doesn't want to fight Floyd, ever. Garcia's pops too who talks shit about everyone but seems to stutter when Floyd's name is mentioned. They know what's up.

I thought Garcia had the Lucas fight in the bag but fuck Matthysse looked great against Peterson. Matty has to be the favorite there and I can see people rallying behind him against FMJ if that were to happen.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

PBFred said:


> Agreed, Garcia wants in on the Floyd-Broner man love and doesn't want to fight Floyd, ever. Garcia's pops too who talks shit about everyone but seems to stutter when Floyd's name is mentioned. They know what's up.
> 
> I thought Garcia had the Lucas fight in the bag but fuck Matthysse looked great against Peterson. Matty has to be the favorite there and I can see people rallying behind him against FMJ if that were to happen.


Yep they trash talk everyone but Floyd, every time they're asked about floyd the answer is "maybe" or "we'll see".

I'm a Garcia fan (people say he looks like me:yep) but like i said i hope Mathysse wins although i do actually think Danny can beat him.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Relentless said:


> Yep they trash talk everyone but Floyd, every time they're asked about floyd the answer is "maybe" or "we'll see".
> 
> I'm a Garcia fan (people say he looks like me:yep) but like i said i hope Mathysse wins although i do actually think Danny can beat him.


You and him both have pasty white skin but other than that I don't see it :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

ACS said:


> be
> Alexander and the Judah of now are in different leagues, Khan wont be plodding forward but he will leave himself open like he did in the Molina fight in the first 3 and got caught with a big left hook and he did it in the Diaz fight, the guy leaves himself open to get hit clean in every fight
> You can say everything he does good etc but his chin and his bad defense is always gonna let him down


If he leaves himself open to be hit clean in every fight, doesn't it say something that he isn't stopped every fight? I mean any fighter can land one punch on him and hurt him, but it's not a guarantee. It's simply not that simple. A single Judah uppercut could have ended the fight for Khan. Somehow, it didn't, and the reasoning is what I explined in my post, that Khan is very capable of taking away a southpaw's lead hand, and without that, many are hesitant to throw the left. Devon is right-handed to begin with, and has shown a habit of not sitting down on his punches when pressed. I don't think Alexander is really in a different league than Judah, when Judah did pretty much just as well against Mathysse and just gave Garcia his toughest fight.



SJS20 said:


> I have to pick Alexander.
> 
> Khan's offensive nature and lack of defensive craft means he will get hit, and it's as simple as that mate. Alexander will pivot to his right and throw a lead hook, catching Amir on the temple as Khan steps into range with his jab. (When Amir decides to throw his jab with power, he steps forward, but over extends his front leg.)
> 
> ...


So you don't think Khan's blitzes will be able to neutralize Alexander's lead hand, and make him hesitant to throw with power? Interesting point about pivoting and throwing a right hook, but IMO Alexander's lateral movement is much better up close. And in the clip I pointed out, Khan actually exploits Judah's right hook to spear a jab & right hand through the opening. His jab is also more patient now IMO. I look to the Molina fight more than the Diaz fight, that performance was inexplicably scattered.

This is probably just the audition your talking about. Demand would be higher if Khan dominated Alexander than if Alexander beat Khan IMO.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Even though I do not rate Khan at all, I feel he will win this fight. I think Alexander is ready made for him, not particularly much power and nothing outstanding. I dont rate him too highly.

The matchmaking here is terrific because Alexander has a world title, and I honestly think there is at least 10-15 guys at 140-147lbs that would spark Khan out, but Alexander is one of the least I would see doing it along with Malinaggi.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> If he leaves himself open to be hit clean in every fight, doesn't it say something that he isn't stopped every fight? I mean any fighter can land one punch on him and hurt him, but it's not a guarantee. It's simply not that simple. A single Judah uppercut could have ended the fight for Khan. Somehow, it didn't, and the reasoning is what I explined in my post, that Khan is very capable of taking away a southpaw's lead hand, and without that, many are hesitant to throw the left. Devon is right-handed to begin with, and has shown a habit of not sitting down on his punches when pressed. I don't think Alexander is really in a different league than Judah, when Judah did pretty much just as well against Mathysse and just gave Garcia his toughest fight.


Judah crumbled he didnt think Khan would pressure him, he does get hit clean in every fight but just depends how hard the opponent hits, Maidana never recovered from the bodyshot and after hurting Khan he gassed out in 30 seconds and Maidana is technically bad couldnt land another big one
I cant be bothered to argue i know Alexander is gonna stop him
Ill do an avatar bet if you want


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Alexander has pretty good power and that spells trouble for Khan right away tbh. Not only that but he has the speed to deliver the shots through Khan's leaky defense. He's also a pretty durable guy so I would be surpised if Khan knocked him out.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

ACS said:


> Judah crumbled he didnt think Khan would pressure him, he does get hit clean in every fight but just depends how hard the opponent hits, Maidana never recovered from the bodyshot and after hurting Khan he gassed out in 30 seconds and Maidana is technically bad couldnt land another big one
> I cant be bothered to argue i know Alexander is gonna stop him
> Ill do an avatar bet if you want


Maidana landed a lot of big ones in the 10th, and is technically underrated. Peterson has decent pop also. Alexander could definitely hurt him or stop him, I just think that Khan will make him hesitant. I'm more interested in hearing why you think Alexander's right jab won't be neutralized and he won't become gunshy as he does when someone pressures him effectively.

I made this thread to discuss, so if you can't be bothered to argue, that's too bad, I'd want to hear it.

We can do one down the line when it get signed, assuming I don't get too attached to the one I have now.



tommygun711 said:


> Alexander has pretty good power and that spells trouble for Khan right away tbh. Not only that but he has the speed to deliver the shots through Khan's leaky defense. He's also a pretty durable guy so I would be surpised if Khan knocked him out.


So what is it about my analysis you disagree with?


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Alexander's speed and counter punching ability is underrated. He's too inconsistent, I guess.


----------



## OnePunchKO (Jun 4, 2013)

If you don't pressure the fuck out of Khan or you're not very heavy handed, Khan's a nightmare and has a good chance of beating you. I'd pick Khan to beat Alexander by decision.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Maidana landed a lot of big ones in the 10th, and is technically underrated. Peterson has decent pop also. Alexander could definitely hurt him or stop him, I just think that Khan will make him hesitant. I'm more interested in hearing why you think Alexander's right jab won't be neutralized and he won't become gunshy as he does when someone pressures him effectively.
> 
> I made this thread to discuss, so if you can't be bothered to argue, that's too bad, I'd want to hear it.
> 
> We can do one down the line when it get signed, assuming I don't get too attached to the one I have now.


Obviously Alexander cant outjab Khan, even Alexander knows that, when Khan jabs or comes in he's gonna leave himself open then he will get countered
Im not even sure if Alexander throws too many jabs maybe a flicking one to put Khan off
You made a thread to discuss what you thinks gonna happen I made a comment to tell you what is gonna happen


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> So what is it about my analysis you disagree with?


I mean, you're ignoring that Khan is completely open to Alexander when he is going in with those combos. You're comparing Alexander and Judah even though Judah and Alexander are quite different, plus Judah was washed up against Khan.

Alexander has also clearly improved at 147, it looks to me like he hits harder and is more comfortable at that weight.


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

For some reason I feel like Devon has come ways since the Bradley loss and Khan has stayed the same, same strengths and same flaws

If you fight the right fight you can beat Khan because he does the same thing everytime

I think Devon has improved and I think he would beat Khan now

Before Bradley and Alexander fought I thought there was an ABC pattern

Bradley always beats Alexander

Khan always beats Bradley 

and Alexander always beats Khan

Now I think Bradley beats both and Khan beats none


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

ACS said:


> Obviously Alexander cant outjab Khan, even Alexander knows that, when Khan jabs or comes in he's gonna leave himself open then he will get countered
> Im not even sure if Alexander throws too many jabs maybe a flicking one to put Khan off
> You made a thread to discuss what you thinks gonna happen I made a comment to tell you what is gonna happen


He jabs a fair amount, more often uses it to measure and throw right hooks and uppercuts. Shots which Khan showed he can counter well, as he did against Zab.

I made a thread breaking down how I think Khan would win and asking people what they thought of it. I think even when Khan is open, Alexander won't be comfortable enough to counter him at the right moments. He'll become timid because of the speed and doesn't have a well developed straight left hand.



tommygun711 said:


> I mean, you're ignoring that Khan is completely open to Alexander when he is going in with those combos. You're comparing Alexander and Judah even though Judah and Alexander are quite different, plus Judah was washed up against Khan.
> 
> Alexander has also clearly improved at 147, it looks to me like he hits harder and is more comfortable at that weight.


Oh Khan will be open, I just think Alexander will lack the composure to throw a shot good enough to seriously hurt or drop Khan. It could certainly happen, but like I said, when blitzed or pressured effectively, he doesn't sit down on his punches because he's too worried about defending right after he throws, so the power isn't as much of factor. Plus, when Khan's fighting a southpaw, he throws more straight shots than hooks, which is good. Alexander impressed me the most with his fight against Maidana, but Bailey showed the same cautious style. He won't be able to bully Khan in clinches repeatedly like he did Maidana.

@bballchump11, @turbotime, @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ), take a look and give it a go.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Khan at this stage with Hunter style cannot bet the likes of Alexander. Alexanders been improving while Khans been taking beatings. alexander has become more confident and he has underrated power, more than enough to put away Khan. Alexander KO 6


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> Khan at this stage with Hunter style cannot bet the likes of Alexander. Alexanders been improving while Khans been taking beatings. alexander has become more confident and he has underrated power, more than enough to put away Khan. Alexander KO 6


Alexander's looked confident against Maidana and Bailey, we haven't seen him rushed or pressured in a while. You don't think Khan will counter his lead hand and make him hesitant to sit down on his shots?

I don't think the Diaz fight showed that Khan is adopting a new style. The Molina fight was a good balance between being patient behind a jab, and throwing incredibly fast combinations. The Diaz fight, Khan looked confuse, and Hunter was actually asking for more offense. His offense is a main point Hunter has been emphasizing in interviews. Khan just had an off-night I feel.


----------



## larryx (Jun 5, 2013)

This is an interesting fight,


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 5, 2013)

Devon is an awkward fighter and is smarter than he gets credit for.

Once he learns how to deal with Khan's speed it will be a long night for Khan. The blueprint on how to beat Khan or cause him problems is set in stone, there is nothing Hunter can do to change this.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I love this match-up. I think Alexander's style will allow Khan to flourish. I'm going for Amir Khan to win by decision.


----------



## Boxalot (Jun 5, 2013)

Excellent post and observations as ever, @Bogotazo.

I especially like your point about Alexander not liking opponents who like to throw with him. He seems to go into his shell mentally when this happens and it takes away from his work-rate, which is one of his main strengths. It seems like a strange one to me, because his punch resistance is excellent and usually fighters who go into their shell mentally with an aggressive opponent are guys who have poor punch resistance. I suppose it's understandable in their respect, but not Alexanders.

I think the person who wins this fight will be the guy who gets off first. Khan's jab could well be the key, and he does have a very authoratitive jab when he chooses to sit down on it. It's crisp, fast, powerful and can be used as a weapon aswell as a tool to set up power shots. I think he'd do well to go back to the body aswell as he's an excellent body puncher on his day.

Devon would do well to get Khan coming forward imo and try to keep it an inside fight. I don't like critisizing fighters as you know, but Khan's inside game is pretty poor for a world level fighter and Devon's physical strength and ability to clinch correctly is very under-rated. He positions himself very well in the clinch and often hits off the break. He also often clinches to negate the offense of opposition fighters and he's not afraid to do this for 12 rounds if he thinks it's necessary. It's boring to watch, but very effective and i think it'd be very effective against Amir, who hasn't demonstrated the ability to cope with something like this on the inside.

Amir NEEDS to fight off the back foot in this one and use a mix of tactics that he used in the Judah and Kotelnik fights. I know there are no similarities at all between Devon and Kotelnik, but the fighting off the back foot, the discipline, the jab and not over-throwing/committing on the combinations against Andreas are tactics that i think would benefit Amir in this fight. Against Judah he took away Judah's speed by getting off first, using the jab authoratitively and landing 3 punch combinations (right-left-right or left-right-left as you mention in your excellent OP). He took away Zab's confidence by getting off first and both Zab and Devon are confidence fighters who (and again, i hate to say this about a fighter) can look for a way out when things aren't going their way. This is why i think it's important for Amir to come out firing right away, have a good start and build up an early lead. He needs to fight off the back foot, but do it in a positive manner and the two keys to this are sitting down on his jab and getting off first.

Khan points in a surprisingly one-sided fight IMO.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree, I think Khan will win a competitive UD


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

nice thread man and I mostly agree with you. I've always favored Khan over Alexander, but at this point in time idk, because both of them have made big tweaks to their styles since Alexander/Matthysse and Khan/Garcia. 

Alexander likes to sit down on his punches more and isn't as much on his toes, will take small steps/slide around instead of bounce more and isn't as jittery. You could tell Cunninghman was trying to change this in Alexander especially in the Maidana fight when he kept emphasizing in the corner to relax over and over again. Now I don't know if any of these changes will help him vs Khan except that he looks to throw his left hand more now it seems. I don't know how well it'll fair against Khan because I haven't seen any of the southpaws Khan fight get their offense off.

Then we have to ask ourselves how will Khan's chin hold up? Alexander was able to knockdown Maidana and KO Urango, but will he be able to land a solid shot on Khan straight on the chin? But Alexander isn't really that accurate. You're not gonna KO Khan by hitting on and around his guard


----------



## hamas (Jun 5, 2013)

tbh the way khans chin is at the moment I wouldn't be suprsied if you knocked him out by just hitting his gloves lool. But seriously his punch resistance looks bad and its not like hes that hard to find. But on the other hand khans lucky no left hooks are coming his way


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> nice thread man and I mostly agree with you. I've always favored Khan over Alexander, but at this point in time idk, because both of them have made big tweaks to their styles since Alexander/Matthysse and Khan/Garcia.
> 
> Alexander likes to sit down on his punches more and isn't as much on his toes, will take small steps/slide around instead of bounce more and isn't as jittery. You could tell Cunninghman was trying to change this in Alexander especially in the Maidana fight when he kept emphasizing in the corner to relax over and over again. Now I don't know if any of these changes will help him vs Khan except that he looks to throw his left hand more now it seems. I don't know how well it'll fair against Khan because I haven't seen any of the southpaws Khan fight get their offense off.
> 
> Then we have to ask ourselves how will Khan's chin hold up? Alexander was able to knockdown Maidana and KO Urango, but will he be able to land a solid shot on Khan straight on the chin? But Alexander isn't really that accurate. You're not gonna KO Khan by hitting on and around his guard


Great way to break down his improvements BB. Definitely more efficient with his side-steps. IMO he found his rhythm as a mid-range fighter, more than as a long-range fighter. He looks more timid whenever he has to be on the outside, like against Bailey. But with Maidana and Purdy, he was much more comfortable winging hooks to the body and ducking under shots. Still not so accurate, but leagues better than before. He looked so horrible against Kotelnik, fighting the wrong fight and being too predictable with his combination punching rhythm.

I wish Alexander hadn't hurt his left hand, because it would have been easier to see how potent of a weapon it is at 147. Because from what I've seen up to now, he only uses it in combination, and mostly to the body, rarely as a hard power punch upstairs.

Khan is definitely underdeveloped on the inside, but I wonder if Alexander ever gets there. And if he does, at least we know from the Molina fight that he's not completely inept anymore. He can tighten up against the ropes and roll under shots and pick his combinations in exchanges. He should avoid it if he can though. McCloskey showed his very amateurish punching and tendency to fall in on the inside into a clinch whenever McCloskey ducked, that would play right into Alexander's hands. He corrected this against Judah by shortening his combinations and not lunging as much. And when he did get inside, he turned Zab to get his body punches off at a safe angle. He can't just wing shots with Alexander on the inside because Alexander loves going to the body at that range, he'd have to turn him first. Then, it would be smart to gtfo.

And spot on about accuracy to the chin. That's one reason I'm not as wary of Khan getting caught as I might be with many other opponents. On or around the guard will just make him pump his fists in the air. As shaky as his chin is, you actually have to clip it (or catch his neck with a bomb I guess.)



Boxalot said:


> Excellent post and observations as ever, @Bogotazo.
> 
> I especially like your point about Alexander not liking opponents who like to throw with him. He seems to go into his shell mentally when this happens and it takes away from his work-rate, which is one of his main strengths. It seems like a strange one to me, because his punch resistance is excellent and usually fighters who go into their shell mentally with an aggressive opponent are guys who have poor punch resistance. I suppose it's understandable in their respect, but not Alexanders.
> 
> ...


Great points, and thanks for taking the time to read!

I also wonder why Alexander doesn't throw as much with his opponents. He seems durable and hits harder than most of his opponents. It's a confidence thing IMO. Or a defensive mentality. It's good not to want to get hit if you can help it, but sometimes that fear compromises your offense and consequently your defense.

Getting off first is exactly the thing I was picturing in my mind. I tried to imagine them both in the ring, and said, "who's going to have an easier time letting their hands go and reaching the target"? Now jabs usually don't matter as much in orthodox-southpaw match-ups because of the fact they run into each other, so fighters have to turn into them to get off, but here, Khan has plenty of other tools to take away Alexander's lead pawing right hand. Left hooks, right hooks as he comes forward, jabs after pawing the right down, etc. SJS19's point about Alexander pivoting off the right hook as Khan oversteps with his jab is an important point which could spell trouble for Khan, but he doesn't over-step as often anymore I feel, and I think the right hook actually opens up opportunities for the right to land.

I hadn't thought about fighting off the back-foot, but that's actually not a bad idea. The Koltelnik fight is one of his best defensive performances. Switching between coming forward with fast, short combinations, and hanging back a bit while circling and throwing off the jab, is a great way to keep Alexander guessing but also minimize the time that he's in range for Alexander's power punches. I don't think Alexander is a great pressure fighter, but he can be baited into coming forward for sure, maybe even moreso if he thinks he can KO Khan cold, and that would serve Khan well if he's prepared to ambush him.

Completely agree about the fast start. Make Alexander lose his confidence early, use the short (and less sloppy) combinations he used against Zab, and in the second half, when Alexander starts to get scrappy knowing he's behind, pull out the Virgil tactics of circling more efficiently, jabbing to the body, etc. (See what I wrote to BBall about body punching against Zab).


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Great way to break down his improvements BB. Definitely more efficient with his side-steps. IMO he found his rhythm as a mid-range fighter, more than as a long-range fighter. He looks more timid whenever he has to be on the outside, like against Bailey. But with Maidana and Purdy, he was much more comfortable winging hooks to the body and ducking under shots. Still not so accurate, but leagues better than before. He looked so horrible against Kotelnik, fighting the wrong fight and being too predictable with his combination punching rhythm.
> 
> I wish Alexander hadn't hurt his left hand, because it would have been easier to see how potent of a weapon it is at 147. Because from what I've seen up to now, he only uses it in combination, and mostly to the body, rarely as a hard power punch upstairs.
> 
> ...


yeah good points. I was noticing him being really right hand happy vs Purdy, and I guess it makes sense that he broke his hand. I was interested in seeing how effective it was as well. I could see him throwing some of the same combinations that he used on Purdy vs Khan if Khan stands still in a high guard, but with Virgil, I rarely see him do that anymore.

And I think you'll see Alexander try to tie Khan up a lot if he comes lunging in too much which won't really help :yep Virigil really wants to work with Khan a lot to fix his mistakes before the next training camp starts. I'm really interested to see who changes in December :think


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah good points. I was noticing him being really right hand happy vs Purdy, and I guess it makes sense that he broke his hand. I was interested in seeing how effective it was as well. I could see him throwing some of the same combinations that he used on Purdy vs Khan if Khan stands still in a high guard, but with Virgil, I rarely see him do that anymore.
> 
> And I think you'll see Alexander try to tie Khan up a lot if he comes lunging in too much which won't really help :yep Virigil really wants to work with Khan a lot to fix his mistakes before the next training camp starts. I'm really interested to see who changes in December :think


Yeah, he wants to make Khan a gym rat, and I think it's something they're working on. Spending months at a time in the gym.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Top analysis Bogo (though lacking your robert/rhaegar drama) :bbb

While you may be right, i believe as a former massive khan fan he has too many flaws, more mental than skillful, to beat someone like devon convincingly. One of the technical reasons khan was able to deter judah you mentioned, i think was compounded by zab's weak punch resistance; simply, if he gets hurt his skills fuck off.

Devon would be more controlled, clever and comfortable working off the back foot under pressure. (also at 147)

I could be wrong but i got devon by ud or late tko.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

uraharakisuke said:


> Top analysis Bogo (though lacking your robert/rhaegar drama) :bbb
> 
> While you may be right, i believe as a former massive khan fan he has too many flaws, more mental than skillful, to beat someone like devon convincingly. One of the technical reasons khan was able to deter judah you mentioned, i think was compounded by zab's weak punch resistance; simply, if he gets hurt his skills fuck off.
> 
> ...


:lol: I don't know if I could ever match that drama.

Fair points, I think the biggest question is what kind of condition he comes in. He looked pretty good against Molina, shit against Diaz. To me that made little sense.

You don't think Devon has a similar weakness to Zab? Became useless against Bradley (and quit), got slappy against Lucas and Kotelnik. He's improved by becoming a more comfortable mid-range puncher, but something tells me he's still a nervous fighter. I mean Zab impressed with the way he stuck it out against Garcia.

I think it was the Bailey fight. He was jabbing to the body well but he was very wary of his power and wasn't as fluid as he was against Maidana, who he was able to physically bully around. When flustered, he's not coordinated.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Lucas and Kotelnik are very composed with solid punch resistance. They are always looking for the opening and more importantly know how to achieve it. This alone is psychologically imposing and intimidating. Khan's feints lead to nothing really damaging which diminishes the subsequent feints over the course of the fight.

I think bradley deterred devon with his relentless tenacity and willingness to trade; can khan do this?

It's hard too call but at 147 it favours devon unless virgil can improve khan further (the paulie fight was his peak imo).


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

uraharakisuke said:


> Lucas and Kotelnik are very composed with solid punch resistance. They are always looking for the opening and more importantly know how to achieve it. This alone is psychologically imposing and intimidating. Khan's feints lead to nothing really damaging which diminishes the subsequent feints over the course of the fight.
> 
> I think bradley deterred devon with his relentless tenacity and willingness to trade; can khan do this?
> 
> It's hard too call but at 147 it favours devon unless virgil can improve khan further (the paulie fight was his peak imo).


The Paulie fight was great. That and the Zab performances are among his best IMO.

I think if Khan tries to blitz Alexander with his offense like Bradley did, he can have success. Going in and out, countering the lead hand, feinting with his hands and feet, etc.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> The Paulie fight was great. That and the Zab performances are among his best IMO.
> 
> I think if Khan tries to blitz Alexander with his offense like Bradley did, he can have success. Going in and out, countering the lead hand, feinting with his hands and feet, etc.


Do you think he'd be employing this kind of gameplan? Ever since teaming up with Virgil Hunter he's seemed to abandon the usual reckless, albeit effective style we've seen from him and adopted a more cautious approach to boxing, which doesn't seem to work very well all things considered.

I highly doubt he'd keep it up throughout the whole fight, being so exceedingly easy to land on lately. He's past his prime now IMO, both mentally and physically. As somebody has touched on in the past, he needs to be working with Virgil throughout the year rather than solely in camp if he wishes to make real, effective improvements to his game. You mentioned that when Alexander becomes flustered, he isn't as coordinated. It's a fair point but I don't think Khan offers enough offensive versatility or power to make him jittery and unsure of what to do next. He seems to be regressing overall and it honestly wouldn't surprise me if Alexander managed to stop him.

He's not a huge puncher admittedly, or even a very good one, but when he's got a wide-open target but he can land. You mentioned IIRC that Bradley was leaping in and rushing with his chin in the air, but I do believe he's far more compact in his front-foot approach. Has a lower center of gravity and a harder target to land on IMO.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

orriray59 said:


> Do you think he'd be employing this kind of gameplan? Ever since teaming up with Virgil Hunter he's seemed to abandon the usual reckless, albeit effective style we've seen from him and adopted a more cautious approach to boxing, which doesn't seem to work very well all things considered.
> 
> I highly doubt he'd keep it up throughout the whole fight, being so exceedingly easy to land on lately. He's past his prime now IMO, both mentally and physically. As somebody has touched on in the past, he needs to be working with Virgil throughout the year rather than solely in camp if he wishes to make real, effective improvements to his game. You mentioned that when Alexander becomes flustered, he isn't as coordinated. It's a fair point but I don't think Khan offers enough offensive versatility or power to make him jittery and unsure of what to do next. He seems to be regressing overall and it honestly wouldn't surprise me if Alexander managed to stop him.
> 
> He's not a huge puncher admittedly, or even a very good one, but when he's got a wide-open target but he can land. You mentioned IIRC that Bradley was leaping in and rushing with his chin in the air, but I do believe he's far more compact in his front-foot approach. Has a lower center of gravity and a harder target to land on IMO.


Well people forget the Molina fight. His offense in the Molina fight was just as good as it's always been, if not better, but he would step back a bit and box behind the jab. Against Diaz, Hunter himself was asking for more combinations to keep Diaz at bay. In interviews, he's always talking about instructing Khan to make fighters pay for closing the range. I don't think Hunter is telling Khan to forego his offense, I think Khan just gets confused and tries to compensate by throwing less, which ends up biting him in the ass.

In terms of being past prime, I can't answer that question. It makes no sense to look good against Molina, and then shit against Diaz. I think it was an off night. None of us can really know what kind of shape he turns up in, so I guess my thread should have come with a disclaimer of "assuming Khan is as good as he was in the Judah fight." Because those are the tactics I see making Alexander hesitant. You make a good point about Bradley coming in low, he was able to really give it to Devon that way, I don't think it will be the same. I think the fight will be competitive but Khan will neutralize Alexander's right jab with short combinations, then get out of range and stay behind his jab.

If he's shot, then he's shot and the tactics don't matter much. But I don't think that's the case.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Well people forget the Molina fight. His offense in the Molina fight was just as good as it's always been, if not better, but he would step back a bit and box behind the jab. Against Diaz, Hunter himself was asking for more combinations to keep Diaz at bay. In interviews, he's always talking about instructing Khan to make fighters pay for closing the range. I don't think Hunter is telling Khan to forego his offense, I think Khan just gets confused and tries to compensate by throwing less, which ends up biting him in the ass.
> 
> In terms of being past prime, I can't answer that question. It makes no sense to look good against Molina, and then shit against Diaz. I think it was an off night. None of us can really know what kind of shape he turns up in, so I guess my thread should have come with a disclaimer of "assuming Khan is as good as he was in the Judah fight." Because those are the tactics I see making Alexander hesitant. You make a good point about Bradley coming in low, he was able to really give it to Devon that way, I don't think it will be the same. I think the fight will be competitive but Khan will neutralize Alexander's right jab with short combinations, then get out of range and stay behind his jab.
> 
> If he's shot, then he's shot and the tactics don't matter much. But I don't think that's the case.


Good post. On the point you made about Khan looking good against Molina and then looking bad against Diaz, it probably has plenty to do with the level of opponent. Molina was a virtual novice, having never really faced anybody of note. He fought a few semi-decent opponents but nothing much better. He was an unranked lightweight with no punch or experience at the top level moving up.

Diaz was a far better opponent with a harder dig.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

orriray59 said:


> Good post. On the point you made about Khan looking good against Molina and then looking bad against Diaz, it probably has plenty to do with the level of opponent. Molina was a virtual novice, having never really faced anybody of note. He fought a few semi-decent opponents but nothing much better. He was an unranked lightweight with no punch or experience at the top level moving up.
> 
> Diaz was a far better opponent with a harder dig.


Yeah, there was definitely a difference in class of opponent. But Khan looked shit from the start, not similar to Molina and then gradually worse. He seemed to lack the confidence to get his offense off, which is something he never had a problem with (except at the exact wrong times when he was in range of Diaz's left hook). Which is why I point out Virgil asking for more, it doesn't seem his doing to handicap Khan. Offense is defense.

I hope the two have a long long camp together.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah, there was definitely a difference in class of opponent. But Khan looked shit from the start, not similar to Molina and then gradually worse. He seemed to lack the confidence to get his offense off, which is something he never had a problem with (except at the exact wrong times when he was in range of Diaz's left hook). Which is why I point out Virgil asking for more, it doesn't seem his doing to handicap Khan. Offense is defense.
> 
> I hope the two have a long long camp together.


True, true. Khan needs to be with Hunter constantly. In the gym most days, if not everyday, working on honing his craft and technique. Showing up to Virgil only for camp is fuckin' stupid.


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

I think Khan would win by TKO


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

I cannot count all the ways in which I would not bet on either fighter. I mean, I actually think if they fought each other they might both lose. I don't know how, but I think there must be some way and they would find it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> I cannot count all the ways in which I would not bet on either fighter. I mean, I actually think if they fought each other they might both lose. I don't know how, but I think there must be some way and they would find it.


:lol:


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Enjoyed this analysis of the fight, the one problem i have is this analysis is based on what Khan was able to do against Judah in what was his most impressive performance. The things that Khan was able to achieve in this bout to offset Judah's tricky southpaw countering style (the feinting, combination punching and body punching) are actually being rehabilitated out of him by Hunter in an effort to make him more defensively responsible . Do you think Hunter is going to set Khan up with a similar gameplan for Alexander that was used by Roach against Judah?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Roach version of khan would handle him


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Enjoyed this analysis of the fight, the one problem i have is this analysis is based on what Khan was able to do against Judah in what was his most impressive performance. The things that Khan was able to achieve in this bout to offset Judah's tricky southpaw countering style (the feinting, combination punching and body punching) are actually being rehabilitated out of him by Hunter in an effort to make him more defensively responsible . Do you think Hunter is going to set Khan up with a similar gameplan for Alexander that was used by Roach against Judah?


Thanks for reading. Ultimately it could very well be a flawed analysis, because it's hard to gauge what kind of mindset and physical condition Khan is going to bring with him. I think Hunter wants more out of Khan's offense than we may be led to believe. Hunter has always said in interviews that Khan's combinations need to tax opponents who want to get inside on him, and also pleaded for more offense during the Diaz fight. I think Khan was just confusing himself, hanging back when he should have come forward, and coming forward when he should have hung back.

This is the type of fight that could bring out the best of Khan we've seen recently, and it's the type of opponent that's easier for Khan to remember the tactics for. If Virgil focuses on being offensive going in and out and neutralizing Alexander's lead hand, then maybe it will come more naturally to Khan who has already accustomed himself to those tactics. He'll always like to jab, he'll always focus on his speed throwing combinations. A long camp would greatly benefit him IMO.

It might include a bit more work defensively on the outside but I think the gameplans should and will be similar.


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

Khan has dimished because of not having Ariza. He also needs to think for himself. He's had 30+ fights now... 

His best performances against Kotelnik, Judah and Maidana have had Ariza and when he was with him he was never dropped.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Phenomenal breakdown as always. Khan has the longer jab and tends to move in and out, while Alexander's foot movement is primarily lateral. I would bet on Khan to control the spacing and tempo, especially early. People keep bringing up Alexander's uppercut, but it Khan's biggest weakness to me is wide, looping shots. He got caught by Garcia and Maidana on wide shots.

I can see @Bogotazo's angle, and it may prove true. But Khan gets sloppy and I'm sure Alexander will do enough body work to slow him down. I look for drama down the stretch as a fading Khan tries to hold onto his points lead. I'm not sure if he makes it.


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

I think Khan should revert back to his style where he beat Paulie and Kotelnik. Have his hands tightly packed against his glass mandible and work from the jab. He can adopt what Hunter taught him i.e. ring generalship etc. and throw single shots max 2 punches.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Phenomenal breakdown as always. Khan has the longer jab and tends to move in and out, while Alexander's foot movement is primarily lateral. I would bet on Khan to control the spacing and tempo, especially early. People keep bringing up Alexander's uppercut, but it Khan's biggest weakness to me is wide, looping shots. He got caught by Garcia and Maidana on wide shots.
> 
> I can see @Bogotazo's angle, and it may prove true. But Khan gets sloppy and I'm sure Alexander will do enough body work to slow him down. I look for drama down the stretch as a fading Khan tries to hold onto his points lead. I'm not sure if he makes it.


When Alexander gets into a rhythm at mid-range, his body punching is great. But that depends on his confidence to commit to his punches, and as I said before, when outsped or forced on the back foot, that commitment falters.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

I think Khan will win, don't think Devon will react well to Khan's offence at all.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

In a theoritical world where I'd take both fighters who have never seen a fight of one another, I'd take Khan because I'd expect Alexander to freeze as Bogotazo said. In this world ? If Alexander was down on the scorecard he'd know that his chances for a KO would be good. I pick Alexander.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I respect your opinion, but disagree. Khan will get KO'd by a counter uppercut, assuming he goes stupid and tries to rush Alexander...he'll have success early but won't be able to adjust, I can't see Khan lasting 12 rounds.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Alexander is simply the tougher guy, at the end of the day all the talk aside, Alexander is the tougher man both mentally and physically. Maybe if Khan were more disciplined he could surgically cut Alexander up, but he's not, and not going to be. No way he hides his chin for 12 rounds, Alexander stops him, I'm 85% sure.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Alexander is simply the tougher guy, at the end of the day all the talk aside, *Alexander is the tougher man* both *mentally* and physically. Maybe if Khan were more disciplined he could surgically cut Alexander up, but he's not, and not going to be. No way he hides his chin for 12 rounds, Alexander stops him, I'm 85% sure.


Don't see that. His quit job against Bradley pales in comparison to the countless times Khan has shown tremendous heart.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't think Alexander likes to be rushed. Khan's jab will land all night in my opinion and shock Devon, and if Khan uses the correct game plan I think he will be able to win rounds with flurries as Devon doesn't react well to being jumped on, in order to do this he does need to revert a bit back to his Roach ways and I think Hunter will see this as i feel it's a clear weakness of Devon's. I don't think Devon is the kinda fighter that will be able to time Khan with something big enough to KO him as he comes in and inevitably gets sloppy so I fancy Khan by clear but competitive UD as it would be silly to suggest that Khan does the right thing every round as well, it's Amir Khan we're taking about here.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hook! said:


> I don't think Alexander likes to be rushed. Khan's jab will land all night in my opinion and shock Devon, and if Khan uses the correct game plan I think he will be able to win rounds with flurries as Devon doesn't react well to being jumped on, in order to do this he does need to revert a bit back to his Roach ways and I think Hunter will see this as i feel it's a clear weakness of Devon's. I don't think Devon is the kinda fighter that will be able to time Khan with something big enough to KO him as he comes in and inevitably gets sloppy so I fancy Khan by clear but competitive UD as it would be silly to suggest that Khan does the right thing every round as well, it's Amir Khan we're taking about here.


Exactly how I see it young Hook.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Exactly how I see it young Hook.


:good


----------



## miniq (Jul 12, 2013)

@140 Khan would have had a UD against [email protected] this current Khan has a tougher time... still think he can win by decision though - maybe cut Alexander up?


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Strategy goes out the window when we're talking about Khan, we all know any 'gameplan' he has going in to a fight largely goes to shit when he takes a clean shot and gets hurt.

I can't see past Alexander at the moment. I think Khan has regressed massively from where he was against say Malignaggi and Maidana and Judah.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Should be a very good,interesting fight and one i'm looking forward to. I can only see an Alexander win though to be honest, Khan seems to have gone backwards to me and Devon has got decent power despite what people are saying on here.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

I tend to agree with the opening post, Alexander's style is suited to that of Khan's. This wouldn't be a fight that Alexander could dictate, he wouldn't be able to outpoint Khan at long range and he wouldn't have an easy job initiating the clinch with someone as quick footed as Amir. There is a chance that Alexander could walk Khan on to a straight left hand or counter right hook, that is always a possibility, but from a stylistic point of view I believe Khan holds more advantages.

The jab and range would cause a multitude of problems for Alexander who has become accustom to out jabbing his opponents and dominating on the outside. Khan would be able to create enough opportunities to dart in with straight punch combinations, if he could maintain that over the course of 12 rounds without over committing too many times, I think he would come away with a victory.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Let's hope the curse isn't retroactive.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

I think Floyd would rather fight Alexander but the PPV numbers would be shit


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> I have to pick Alexander.
> 
> Khan's offensive nature and lack of defensive craft means he will get hit, and it's as simple as that mate. Alexander will pivot to his right and throw a lead hook, catching Amir on the temple as Khan steps into range with his jab. (When Amir decides to throw his jab with power, he steps forward, but over extends his front leg.)
> 
> ...


I've changed my mind completely.

Khan dominates, if he exerts himself physically.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Danny said:


> Strategy goes out the window when we're talking about Khan, we all know any 'gameplan' he has going in to a fight largely goes to shit when he takes a clean shot and gets hurt.
> 
> I can't see past Alexander at the moment. I think Khan has regressed massively from where he was against say Malignaggi and Maidana and Judah.


How things change. :lol:

Khan could still get sparked, but I'd favour him now at this point. He's made a few refinements from where he was a year ago and showed that in the Collazo fight and boxed really well, that said Devon Alexander is no Collazo so this is still a much, much tougher fight. 55/45 edge towards Khan at this point for me.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Alexander doesnt know how to make adjustments and frankly, Khan has more heart. Under Virgil, Khan will control the tempo, take whats open with a good jab and slowly pick Alexander apart. Devon will have to take the fight to Khan and make adjustments once Khan starts peppering him from range. I dont think Devon can or is willing to do that. Khan wins a decision.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> I cannot count all the ways in which I would not bet on either fighter. I mean, I actually think if they fought each other they might both lose. I don't know how, but I think there must be some way and they would find it.


Spot on.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Alexander is simply the tougher guy, at the end of the day all the talk aside, Alexander is the tougher man both mentally and physically. Maybe if Khan were more disciplined he could surgically cut Alexander up, but he's not, and not going to be. No way he hides his chin for 12 rounds, Alexander stops him, I'm 85% sure.


Lol Khan might have a weak chin but Devon is a mental midget compared to Khan. Alexander disappoints because he doesnt do everything he can to win, just more of the same to a slow painful loss. Khan has all the heart in the world to win no matter how hurt or far behind he is, he just doesnt protect his chin very well. Alexander is a slapper and wont be able to use the angles so well vs a Khan who is as fast on hand and foot. Alexander will lose.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

I pick Khan to win this one. Alexander has not impressed me in any of the fights Iv`e seen. It will almost certainly go the distance but I think Amir will be a clear winner in this one. Not expecting a very interesting fight to be honest,Alexander being defensive with Khan occasionally landing some good work as he is the better boxer. 12 rounds of that,probably not one I would sit up for if it wasn`t a Brit fighting.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Anyone who attempts to write shit out like this about how a Khan fight will go is a fucking moron. It's Amir Khan, you can analyze it over all you like but fact is his opponent can be as shit as Diaz and he will still be crawling around on the canvas. Or he gets carried away and throws away the gameplan. The guy has zero ring IQ. He belongs in athletics, not boxing. Pathetic how GBP refuse to match him with anyone who is a puncher


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> Anyone who attempts to write shit out like this about how a Khan fight will go is a fucking moron. It's Amir Khan, you can analyze it over all you like but fact is his opponent can be as shit as Diaz and he will still be crawling around on the canvas. Or he gets carried away and throws away the gameplan. The guy has zero ring IQ. He belongs in athletics, not boxing. Pathetic how GBP refuse to match him with anyone who is a puncher


Oh look, TeddyL coming in here to talk shit about Khan and do nothing else, yet again. Don't you get bored of it? What exactly is it he did to you?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Oh look, TeddyL coming in here to talk shit about Khan and do nothing else, yet again. Don't you get bored of it? What exactly is it he did to you?


usually when I make predictions I don't play that girly fence straddling crap eg: fighter A is going to win, but fighter B has xx% chance to win

with Amir I don't feel confident making a firm decisive prediction

even a well educated boxing expert and huge Khantard like yourself titled the thread Why I Favor Amir Over Devon and not Why Amir Beats Devon

logically my doubt here is unwarranted. This should be the easiest fight out there for Amir


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> usually when I make predictions I don't play that girly fence straddling crap eg: fighter A is going to win, but fighter B has xx% chance to win
> 
> with Amir I don't feel confident making a firm decisive prediction
> 
> ...


Yeah with certain fighters you just can't put your full faith behind them because of history and ever-present danger. Amir is one of them. And for me I already have a tendency to envision any outcome lol.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> Anyone who attempts to write shit out like this about how a Khan fight will go is a fucking moron. It's Amir Khan, you can analyze it over all you like but fact is his opponent can be as shit as Diaz and he will still be crawling around on the canvas. Or he gets carried away and throws away the gameplan. The guy has zero ring IQ. He belongs in athletics, not boxing. Pathetic how GBP refuse to match him with anyone who is a puncher


Since Khan has been with GBP...

Maidana - Puncher
Judah - Capable of knocking people out
Garcia - Did knock him out - lethal left hook

With losses, AKA Garcia, you follow with re-building fights to work on your craft. Thus, Molina, Collazo and Diaz. You don't put someone straight in with a Lucas Matthysse.

You come across as a complete twat. Congratulations.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Where do people get the idea that Khan is some master boxer?


----------



## Azadi (Jan 28, 2014)

TeddyL said:


> Anyone who attempts to write shit out like this about how a Khan fight will go is a fucking moron. It's Amir Khan, you can analyze it over all you like but fact is his opponent can be as shit as Diaz and he will still be crawling around on the canvas. Or he gets carried away and throws away the gameplan. The guy has zero ring IQ. He belongs in athletics, not boxing. Pathetic how GBP refuse to match him with anyone who is a puncher


he's done pretty well for himself in boxing won an olympic medal at 17. was a unifed champion at 24 beat a bunch of decent names, if he beats alexander he'll have even a better resume, and you say he belongs in athletics LOl


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Azadi said:


> he's done pretty well for himself in boxing won an olympic medal at 17. was a unifed champion at 24 beat a bunch of decent names, if he beats alexander he'll have even a better resume, and you say he belongs in athletics LOl


Khan makes amateur mistakes. He didn't adapt to Garcia's hooks, and he struggled against shot Julio Diaz.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> Anyone who attempts to write shit out like this about how a Khan fight will go is a fucking moron. It's Amir Khan, you can analyze it over all you like but fact is his opponent can be as shit as Diaz and he will still be crawling around on the canvas. Or he gets carried away and throws away the gameplan. The guy has zero ring IQ. He belongs in athletics, not boxing. Pathetic how GBP refuse to match him with anyone who is a puncher


i think amir khan has just as much of a chance against the current version of floyd mayweather as he does against devon alexander.

and you would get +500 as opposed to -225 against devon for which should be an even money fight at best for amir


----------



## Azadi (Jan 28, 2014)

VG_Addict said:


> Khan makes amateur mistakes. He didn't adapt to Garcia's hooks, and he struggled against shot Julio Diaz.


the same shot diaz who most people had beating shawn porter in the first fight. khan came back and beat collazo who's a tougher and more skilled fighter. and the garcia loss was when he was with roach, he walked into a punch and it was lights out.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Azadi said:


> the same shot diaz who most people had beating shawn porter in the first fight. khan came back and beat collazo who's a tougher and more skilled fighter. and the garcia loss was when he was with roach, he walked into a punch and it was lights out.


Garcia was timing Khan throughout the fight.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


>


yet wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhd himself out of the fight when he fought black boy Tim


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Because Alexander sucks. The only chance he has is Khan's glass jaw shattering.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Alexander is a far better fighter than some here give him credit for, that's what I know. I respect Khan, he's a good fighter, but Alexander is a good fighter too and has tested himself against some of the best fighters in his weight class/classes.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Since Khan has been with GBP...
> 
> Maidana - Puncher
> Judah - Capable of knocking people out
> ...


Yeah your right, Pacquiao should of spent 2.5 years avoiding punchers after Marquez, Lewis should of waited until a good few years before a rematch after that KO.

It is an undeniable fact. Peterson and Garcia exposed him, GBP got terrified and decided they would do everything in their power to get him to Mayweather via the easiest route possible. Hence Molina, Diaz, then a guy who had just spent almost 3 years as an alcoholic, and now featherfisted Alexander.

Being athletic with fast hands may give you a niche in boxing to carve out a career but sadly it is people like him that end up getting hurt. The normal process of boxing development usually filters out those like him early on. However due to his hand speed it covers over these issues until he fights at the highest level. This is why they are avoiding belts.. belts mean he has to face the ranked #1. No belt and they can select the easiest route


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

i would laugh if Khan beat Alexander..

I dont think Alexander is that good to begin with


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

A lot has changed over the last year. Had this fight happened when it should have done I think it would have been a closer fight. But Khan in his last fight finally showed things he should have been doing years ago. Hunter has made changes in his style, taught him how to counter punch, made him less predictable by giving him a more varied attack including a right hand lead which he rarely used to throw and when he did throw it was usually in a combination which left him open to be countered, now he pot shots with it, to mix things up. Khan showed he can clinch and even work on the inside which led to the first knock down against Collazo. 

Bascially Khan now knows how to box off the back foot, where before he just ran for a few seconds, not countering and then stopped moving, letting his opponent know he was now going to attack and would then instigate an attack. This predictable style is why Petersen gave him so much difficulty. Petersen didn't have to chase or work consistently to get to Khan because once Khan stops prancing about he will always come to you, or at least he used to. 

Khan has improved and this is coming from a long time Khan hater. Some people may not see it and only see a more negative style but this is what Khan needs to do to prevent another embarrassing loss. Question is can Khan do what he did against Collazo in a competitive fight or will he slip back into old habits? 

I think Alexander is over rated as a pure boxer. He's not bad but he is not great, the loss to Porter shows he isn't as good a pure boxer as it seems. I think Khan wins a comfortable decision, he's the superior pure boxer now.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

They both seem tactically basic with their primary asset being speed. These men box a certain style and win/lose when you expect them too or their opponent is a good version of the style that troubles them. 

As both men like to fight from a distance, I figure this to be a fairly clean straightforward battle of speed, range, and stamina. A battle I see Khan having the upper hand in due to both men having quality stamina.

The only wildcard here is Khan's chin versus Alexander's. I feel confident Alexander will be there all night no matter what he is hit with. Not so much with Khan.

In conclusion, I favor Khan, but would not be surprised in the least if Khan is stopped extremely early or late. Fun fight.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Brighton Bomber said:


> A lot has changed over the last year. Had this fight happened when it should have done I think it would have been a closer fight. But Khan in his last fight finally showed things he should have been doing years ago. Hunter has made changes in his style, taught him how to counter punch, made him less predictable by giving him a more varied attack including a right hand lead which he rarely used to throw and when he did throw it was usually in a combination which left him open to be countered, now he pot shots with it, to mix things up. Khan showed he can clinch and even work on the inside which led to the first knock down against Collazo.
> 
> Bascially Khan now knows how to box off the back foot, where before he just ran for a few seconds, not countering and then stopped moving, letting his opponent know he was now going to attack and would then instigate an attack. This predictable style is why Petersen gave him so much difficulty. Petersen didn't have to chase or work consistently to get to Khan because once Khan stops prancing about he will always come to you, or at least he used to.
> 
> ...


You think Khan beats Porter? Especially with a ref friendly to Porter's style?


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> You think Khan beats Porter? Especially with a ref friendly to Porter's style?


Porter would be a harder fight, style wise than Alexander. Porter will be there applying pressure unlike Alexander who will fight at Khan's range.

Hard to say because while Khan did look much better against Collazo we still have to see if he can stick to Hunter's style when in a competitive fight and the pressure is on. I'd favour Khan if he doesn't fall into old habits.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Brighton Bomber said:


> Porter would be a harder fight, style wise than Alexander. Porter will be there applying pressure unlike Alexander who will fight at Khan's range.
> 
> Hard to say because while Khan did look much better against Collazo we still have to see if he can stick to Hunter's style when in a competitive fight and the pressure is on. I'd favour Khan if he doesn't fall into old habits.


Agreed on all fronts.

I think the wildcard here is Khan's chin.

With a quality ref to stop Porter's more borderline tactics, I could favor Khan. Otherwise...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Bump.

Fun reading the conversations back, some really good posts in here.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Bump.
> 
> Fun reading the conversations back, some really good posts in here.


congrats

This is the boldest prediction I've seen you made where you came out on the winning end


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> congrats
> 
> This is the boldest prediction I've seen you made where you came out on the winning end


Thanks man. Can't remember actually picking an upset now that I think about it. Although this came close, even though I said gun to my head Manny wins.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=357444

That was the day I stopped doubting my favorite fighters.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't like Khan but Alexander had nothing. This was the 2nd easiest fight Khan coulda took below Josesito Lopez. It was a cool style match up but Alexander just doesn't have that 3rd gear to really be any sort of a threat.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

genaro g said:


> I don't like Khan but Alexander had nothing. This was the 2nd easiest fight Khan coulda took below Josesito Lopez. It was a cool style match up but Alexander just doesn't have that 3rd gear to really be any sort of a threat.


Well put, it's like he hits a ceiling in his approach. It always happens against the top level, except for one time.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Well put, it's like he hits a ceiling in his approach. It always happens against the top level, except for one time.


This don't warrant it own thread, but best fighter I think Amir could beat at 147 is JUAN. JUAN is old now and has been inactive. Jabbers were always a major pain for him.

As our resident JUAN expert and without going on an epic 5 paragraph analysis, do you see anyway JUAN could win at this stage?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> This don't warrant it own thread, but best fighter I think Amir could beat at 147 is JUAN. JUAN is old now and has been inactive. Jabbers were always a major pain for him.
> 
> As our resident JUAN expert and without going on an epic 5 paragraph analysis, do you see anyway JUAN could win at this stage?


I still think JMM could win it, not sure who to favor. JMM can counter basically anyone, let alone Khan, even with his improvements. He'd likely be down on points before he timed something. It all depends on how his age holds up. He looked good against Alvarado, but, it was Alvarado. If I had to bet which of the welterweight ATG's Khan could beat, JMM would be it.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Khan still lunges and Juan is ballsy enough to throw with him, carries power and has accuracy and timing. Khan will out work and out box him but I'd have no faith in him doing it without catching a nap over 12. Brook is the safer bet to UD Juan IMO. Khan fight would be more exciting though.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Some of the plonkers picking Alexander on here :lol:, Y'all don't know shit about boxing.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

12downfor10 said:


> Khan still lunges and Juan is ballsy enough to throw with him, carries power and has accuracy and timing. Khan will out work and out box him but I'd have no faith in him doing it without catching a nap over 12. Brook is the safer bet to UD Juan IMO. Khan fight would be more exciting though.


Kell Brook would emulate the Floyd gameplan over JUAN beautifully.

I was watching him fight Porter the other day. He's one of the few guys that can lead with sick right hand


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Kell Brook would emulate the Floyd gameplan over JUAN beautifully.
> 
> I was watching him fight Porter the other day. He's one of the few guys that can lead with sick right hand


Yep. He's a big welter as well, big and tough enough to ride out the return fire he'd still ship. 
I don't know how much of Kell's career you've followed (I know you're a fan) but his best asset is his jab, not only can he do the strong, flashy power jabbing everyone thinks is "great" jabbing he's shown some real nuances too it, used it to set up all sorts. I think it's often caused him to box within himself it's so good. Tbh he throws everything well, it's his gas tank, killer instinct and leaky defence that may limit his career.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

12downfor10 said:


> Yep. He's a big welter as well, big and tough enough to ride out the return fire he'd still ship.
> I don't know how much of Kell's career you've followed (I know you're a fan) but his best asset is his jab, not only can he do the strong, flashy power jabbing everyone thinks is "great" jabbing he's shown some real nuances too it, used it to set up all sorts. *I think it's often caused him to box within himself it's so good.* Tbh he throws everything well, it's his gas tank, killer instinct and leaky defence that may limit his career.


what does this mean?

I've followed him a bit. What I noticed is similar to Amir he does better against southpaws than orthies.

He'll be a better fighter than Amir and would school him if they fight.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

I thought Khan would win fairly comfortable because he handles boxers well and it's a stylistic nightmare for Alexander but also because I have never thought that highly of Alexander. Khan was a respectable favorite before the fight but Khan grates a lot of fight fans it seems. I also think not visiting the boards sometimes prevents other external opinions to absorb in that you might not have considered. Basically, you don't over-think it. I'm surprised many people thought Alexander would win but then again I get how shaky Khan has been against rather poor opposition but he looked much better against Collazo.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what does this mean?
> 
> I've followed him a bit. What I noticed is similar to Amir he does better against southpaws than orthies.
> 
> He'll be a better fighter than Amir and would school him if they fight.


He's been content to just jab and potshot people he could put away, because his jab allows him control the fight.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

12downfor10 said:


> He's been content to just jab and potshot people he could put away, because his jab allows him control the fight.


Kell should sign up for some Mayweather boxing classes when Floyd retires.:yep


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

oibighead said:


> Always read your breakdowns on fights. Glad your here,
> 
> I dont think Alexander has the movement to get away from Khan to be honest. He is too quick. Whenever Alexander gets in close Khan will throw a 1-2 then move cautiously out as quickly as he can. Long night for Devon imo.


Bingo :deal


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I love this match-up. I think Alexander's style will allow Khan to flourish. I'm going for Amir Khan to win by decision.


Boom! Head-shot.


----------

